# Post 3DS Exploit Ideas Here!



## Jwiz33 (Jun 28, 2015)

EDIT: After reading some comments, I decided to look up exploits on modern systems. I realized that for an exploit you need an entrypoint, then another exploit to load the unsigned code. So basically we already have enough entrypoints, CN and OoT, so even if we had, say, a Mii Maker entrypoint, we would still need another exploit to load the code, and we can just use CN as an entrypoint, therefore, we don't really need anymore entrypoints, just the other exploit. So, I guess* this should be EoF'd*.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 28, 2015)

Why? Most ideas people submit are baseless and have probably been tested.


----------



## andre104623 (Jun 28, 2015)

Mii maker exploit


----------



## Jwiz33 (Jun 28, 2015)

Team Fail said:


> Why? Most ideas people submit are baseless and have probably been tested.


Well, one day someone could have an idea that works, you never know 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



andre104623 said:


> Mii maker exploit


Like some qr code that makes some corrupted Mii to load unsigned code? Didn't Gateway say they had a Mii exploit one time for Gateway on n3DS? I don't remember it being released, though.

EDIT: oops i double posted, but they're merged now so it's ok


----------



## dubbz82 (Jun 28, 2015)

This should be EOF'ed.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Jun 28, 2015)

dubbz82 said:


> This should be EOF'ed.


I don't see why, it could be useful for finding new exploits.


----------



## loco365 (Jun 28, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Like some qr code that makes some corrupted Mii to load unsigned code? Didn't Gateway say they had a Mii exploit one time for Gateway on n3DS? I don't remember it being released, though.


I think it was talked about, but who knows. There is a 3dbrew page on exploits, but I think a thread like this was on here previously and was closed.


----------



## Vappy (Jun 28, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> I don't see why, it could be useful for finding new exploits.


Exploits aren't found through blind trial and error, they're found by thorough examination by people who know what they're doing. Even if you did stumble on something viable, it'd almost certainly only be good as an entrypoint, and there's already several of those unpatched (CN, OoT, spider if you don't do any online updates).


----------



## dubbz82 (Jun 28, 2015)

Vappy said:


> Exploits aren't found through blind trial and error, they're found by thorough examination by people who know what they're doing. Even if you did stumble on something viable, it'd almost certainly only be good as an entrypoint, and there's already several of those unpatched (CN, OoT, spider if you don't do any online updates).



Couldn't have said it much better myself.  Creating random "My game/app crashed, possible exploit?" threads hasn't EVER lead to any actual progress to the best of my knowledge.  Nintendo isn't exactly dumb, and for the most part, the system is actually pretty well locked down from most of the crashes that occur.


----------



## rewrewrew123 (Jun 28, 2015)

I suggest not an exploit but an alternative mode for boot something.
The 3ds is exploitable by internet.
Some people (like me) haven't installed GW nintendo ds profile but having emuNAND by rxTools so I (and they) can't boot up CakeFW, PBT-CFW other CFW and the homebrew channel, that Smea's program wich allows you to load up homebrew.
So, someone (I'm not able to do, I'm not a programmer) can create something with .dat extension, and, using rxtools and gw launcher system can create something of bootable. It's usefully if homebrew channel can be launched without Ninjhaxx, and it be more usefully if we can launch CFW by this way...(all these things without Nintendo Ds Profile)
Not so bad idea?


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 28, 2015)

Homebrew suggestion thread is stickyed. Put these "exploits" there. 





I swear in a million years none of these will work


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 28, 2015)

i think maybe if you submerge your 3DS into water you can trigger a exploit....these ideas don't need a single shred of reasoning behind them do they?


----------



## cynosura (Jun 28, 2015)

I have tried, it didn't work. The go.gateway-3ds or launch.rxtools page can't crash the 3ds. Sorry


----------



## rewrewrew123 (Jun 28, 2015)

But nobody tried to overload an internet web page...this will crash 3ds!


----------



## zoogie (Jun 28, 2015)

I think it's possible to exploit the 3ds by overflowing the buffers and dumping the Master Key.


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 28, 2015)

zoogie said:


> I think it's possible to exploit the 3ds by overflowing the buffers and dumping the Master Key.


Same.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 28, 2015)

zoogie said:


> I think it's possible to exploit the 3ds by overflowing the buffers and dumping the Master Key.


sounds legit, you cracked the puzzle gg nintendo but you lost


----------



## lemanuel (Jun 28, 2015)

oh god... another one of these threads? when will ppl learn?


----------



## rewrewrew123 (Jun 28, 2015)

lemanuel said:


> oh god... another one of these threads? when will ppl learn?


Why you say so?
The exchange of ideas is so helpfully in a community, imagine your idea realized by someone because you can't do it...


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 28, 2015)

rewrewrew123 said:


> Why you say so?
> The exchange of ideas is so helpfully in a community, imagine your idea realized by someone because you can't do it...


Its because of the threads. You can just post in the sticky.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 28, 2015)

rewrewrew123 said:


> Why you say so?
> The exchange of ideas is so helpfully in a community, imagine your idea realized by someone because you can't do it...


Serious devs usually share development communication via irc and wikis. Not herpy derpy gaming forums.
Gbatemp is fine for release threads and tech support though.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 28, 2015)

its because saying "i think X might be a hidden exploit" is as useful as saying "maybe if do _something_ we can change time"....i mean this is worse than the "oh i made my browser crash is this exploitable"....all this is is "I think if we "insert action here" with "insert feature here" we may be able to hack the 3DS.....zero substance just random ramblings


----------



## NicEXE (Jun 28, 2015)

Simple, steal Big N's keys and sign everything like its official.


----------



## rewrewrew123 (Jun 28, 2015)

I know everything now.

You are right!

Thanks! @zoogie @gamesquest1


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 28, 2015)

rewrewrew123 said:


> I know everything now.
> 
> You are right!
> 
> Thanks! @zoogie @gamesquest1


nobody is trying to be mean, but to suggest something you really need some technical reasoning behind it....like you have at least found a way to inject data into something but even then its slim that it will lead anywhere, randomly making suggestions based on nothing is pointless, who is going to actually investigate these suggestions, considering proper exploits take a good few weeks (or longer) to fully develop and there is only a handful of dev's who are capable of doing such work who are interested in the 3DS....it pretty much means they would never get around to real exploit finding if they waste time checking each random thought that pops into anyone's head at all 

so again not trying to discourage, but maybe encourage people to look into what they are suggesting before suggesting it, but seeing as unpatched explots already exist for cubic ninja and ocarina of time all people need at this point is high level exploits that require technical and informed investigations not crashes in browsers or popping SD cards out when installing an app, anything useful at this point will almost certainly be discovered and  developed exclusively by talented reverse engineers/developers

PS, that's not to say new entry points wouldn't be useful, but completely optional at this point, at least until CN/oot are both patched on the latest FW which may or may not happen at some point


----------



## cynosura (Jun 29, 2015)

rewrewrew123 said:


> But nobody tried to overload an internet web page...this will crash 3ds!


With the Yt browser you can't load gif, it will crash the YT app but don't crash the 3ds.


----------



## dubbz82 (Jun 29, 2015)

@gamesquest1 - not sure if either CN or OoT entry points can actually be patched out in system updates without at least partially breaking the respective games.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Jun 29, 2015)

dubbz82 said:


> @gamesquest1 - not sure if either CN or OoT entry points can actually be patched out in system updates without at least partially breaking the respective games.


yeah, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 29, 2015)

dubbz82 said:


> @gamesquest1 - not sure if either CN or OoT entry points can actually be patched out in system updates without at least partially breaking the respective games.


yeah its extremely unlikely, but not impossible


----------



## OctopusRift (Jun 29, 2015)

CAN'T I JUST TAPE MY WII TO MY 3DS and WILL IT BE HACKED?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 29, 2015)

OctopusRift said:


> CAN'T I JUST TAPE MY WII TO MY 3DS and WILL IT BE HACKED?


yep, you will even be able to play xenoblade chronicles on the o3DS too using that method


----------



## OctopusRift (Jun 29, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> yep, you will even be able to play xenoblade chronicles on the o3DS too using that method


WOW. In 4k?!? (Yes I know xenoblade was on wii aswell.)


----------



## rewrewrew123 (Jun 29, 2015)

OctopusRift said:


> WOW. In 4k?!? (Yes I know xenoblade was on wii aswell.)


Try to use Dolphin for this.
O3DS+Wii bricked gave you the power to run Dolphin so you can play your games in HD on 3DS screen too.


Seriously, the architecture is so different but not bad idea to run wii games on 3DS...
Bottom screen in two parts, one for pointing and one for a virtual wii remote.
Upper screen wii emulated rendering.








Srsly it doesn't work xD


----------



## OctopusRift (Jun 30, 2015)

rewrewrew123 said:


> Try to use Dolphin for this.
> O3DS+Wii bricked gave you the power to run Dolphin so you can play your games in HD on 3DS screen too.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rewrewrew123 (Jul 15, 2015)

Guys, I am looking back the homebrew history of Nintendo Ds...
Feels apart...would you like to create an homebrew that streams music by pc?
The old one is called DsAmp, but it's very old and if it will be created again by a 3ds will be great, because someone who hasn't, and can't boot by a flashcard he/she can do by this way.
And maybe that someone can add support to some simple 3d background, while stream music, for example a 3d cube, some psychedelic effects, a simple sentences wich go up and down...like old demoscene but in 3d!
(if you don't know what is demoscene here you are the link where you can found some arts: pouet.net and the explaination of wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demoscene   <----This is demoscene art https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demo_effect <-----And this one are the effects used in these! )

Basically it must supports WinAmp and stream music by a server...like DsAmp!

Someone should do a Spotify app too, but that's too complicated (if possible).

What do you think about this idea?


----------



## MRJPGames (Jul 16, 2015)

This one time I poured water over my 3DS and it crashed, can anyone pls make a exploit with this crash!


----------



## Jimmay123 (Aug 24, 2015)

maybe AC new leaf could be exploited?
if you go so far into the game you unlock the able sisters qr code reader which is meant to be for importing designs
i don't know much about this crap but could you maybe have a qr code that works similar to ninjhax thinks its a design reads too far spills into arm11 then uses the ninjax style exploit (sd card) to get the homebrew channel?
someone explained the exploiting process to me like this.
this is quite literally as far as my knowledge goes with these sorts of things

{game memory "where we are allowed"} ------>{arm11 "exploits let us here"}-------------->     {arm9  "full system access"}


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 24, 2015)

(nevermind this idea is stupid as shit)


----------



## funnystory (Aug 24, 2015)

Hate seeing threads like this every single day.


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 24, 2015)

funnystory said:


> Hate seeing threads like this every single day.


ok


----------



## sat (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh my god it will never happen okay? Just accept the fact that 9.2+ systems won't be exploitable for like a long ass time.


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 24, 2015)

sat said:


> Oh my god it will never happen okay? Just accept the fact that 9.2+ systems won't be exploitable for like a long ass time.


Hackers always find a way , it's a fact.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 24, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> Hackers always find a way , it's a fact.


yep, hackers will find the way, not random people making half assed "guesses"/"suggestions"


----------



## Jimmay123 (Aug 24, 2015)

but then again maybe the "half assed" suggestions are something the hacker hasn't thought of yet and it inspires them to try it and see


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 24, 2015)

Jimmay123 said:


> but then again maybe the "half assed" suggestions are something the hacker hasn't thought of yet and it inspires them to try it and see


To find a way you don't need inspiration but skills.


----------



## Jimmay123 (Aug 24, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> To find a way you don't need inspiration but skills.



yeah I guess that's a good point


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 24, 2015)

funnystory said:


> Hate seeing threads like this every single day.


This thread was from a while ago, someone bumped it. Don't look at me, I was ignorant then.


----------



## OctopusRift (Aug 24, 2015)

Jimmay123 said:


> maybe AC new leaf could be exploited?
> if you go so far into the game you unlock the able sisters qr code reader which is meant to be for importing designs
> i don't know much about this crap but could you maybe have a qr code that works similar to ninjhax thinks its a design reads too far spills into arm11 then uses the ninjax style exploit (sd card) to get the homebrew channel?
> someone explained the exploiting process to me like this.
> ...


NO WAY IT COULD BE THIS EASY.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 24, 2015)

OctopusRift said:


> NO WAY IT COULD BE THIS EASY.


course it is, the same way as winning the lottery is very easy when you simplify it to 3 steps
buy lottery ticket-------->win lottery------>claim your million dollars


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 24, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> course it is, the same way as winning the lottery is very easy when you simplify it to 3 steps
> buy lottery ticket-------->win lottery------>claim your million dollars


If everyone had money we wouldn't need exploits because we could buy games, so instead of asking for exploits we should all ask for money.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> If everyone had money we wouldn't need exploits because we could buy games, so instead of asking for exploits we should all ask for money.


well there you go, instead of wasting time finding exploits, developing exploits to a usable level, finding follow on exploits, developing the follow on exploits to a usable level, we should all just go win the lottery, its "easier"


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 24, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> well there you go, instead of wasting time finding exploits, developing exploits to a usable level, finding follow on exploits, developing the follow on exploits to a usable level, we should all just go win the lottery, its "easier"


*mind blown*


----------



## Kolomos (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey Internaut, I send you a pm a day ago, not sure if you got the message?


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 24, 2015)

Why the bumps, so many bumps.


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 24, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Why the bumps, so many bumps.


WAN MEELEEAN BUMPS WAW


----------



## sat (Aug 25, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Why the bumps, so many bumps.


Because people are really desperate to pirate on 9.2+ systems


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 25, 2015)

Maybe if you turn the console on and off a hundred times really quickly, it will download all the games from the eshop for free.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 25, 2015)

sat said:


> Because people are really desperate to pirate on 9.2+ systems


Sky3DS, though.  I guess they really want to play FE:if and AC:HHD.

--------------------- MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ------------------------------------------------ MERGED ---------------------------sorry lol



hippy dave said:


> Maybe if you turn the console on and off a hundred times really quickly, it will download all the games from the eshop for free.


Just tried that, only allowed userland, so no free eShop


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 25, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Just tried that, only allowed userland, so no free eShop


You probably didn't do it quickly enough.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 25, 2015)

hippy dave said:


> You probably didn't do it quickly enough.


Just tried again, and a gateway cartridge popped out of the bottom screen. No use on 9.9, though.


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 25, 2015)

This looked interesting, though it doesn't work enough to be counted as a solid exploit it does remove an error when trying to install MSET ROPs through FBI.


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

Wolfy said:


> This looked interesting, though it doesn't work enough to be counted as a solid exploit it does remove an error when trying to install MSET ROPs through FBI.



I don't think this can really do much.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 25, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> I don't think this can really do much.





Wolfy said:


> This looked interesting, though it doesn't work enough to be counted as a solid exploit it does remove an error when trying to install MSET ROPs through FBI.



Oh cool. We are doing more than shitposting now. This actually does work, but probably useless. It is something, though. I wonder if it'll actually work if you are using Ninjhax 2.0 on a 9.2 or less 3DS.


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 25, 2015)

The fact that its able to install MSET ROPs means its using a way that makes things that were normally impossible possible, but as usual its useless unless someone comes and knows how to use it for the greater good.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wolfy said:


> The fact that its able to install MSET ROPs means its using a way that makes things that were normally impossible possible, but as usual its useless unless someone comes and knows how to use it for the greater good.


Like maybe we can run simple arm11 userland .dat homebrews.


----------



## Wolfy (Aug 25, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Like maybe we can run simple arm11 userland .dat homebrews.



Wishful thinking to those who can make greatness come from things such as this.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2015)

I threw my USA 3DS into a lake and it changed it's region to JAP, 100% real you should try it with your main 3DS, I swear it works ok


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I threw my USA 3DS into a lake and it changed it's region to JAP, 100% real you should try it with your main 3DS, I swear it works ok



Did it have -1.0 sysNAND and 420.666 emuNAND on it ?


----------



## lemanuel (Aug 25, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I threw my USA 3DS into a lake and it changed it's region to JAP, 100% real you should try it with your main 3DS, I swear it works ok





XeR ッ said:


> Did it have -1.0 sysNAND and 420.666 emuNAND on it ?



Probably not but I'm sure that the lady that took it out from the lake said it was called Excalibur


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> Did it have -1.0 sysNAND and 420.666 emuNAND on it ?


Yes I should also mention that I threw it from the top of a mountain into the deepest part of the lake


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

lemanuel said:


> Probably not but I'm sure that the lady that took it out from the lake said it was called Excalibur


And the legend said that it was signed by Iwata

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> Yes I should also mention that I threw it from the top of a mountain into the deepest part of the lake


Then you should have had the "Good job retard" mention when you booted it up for the first time rite ?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> And the legend said that it was signed by Iwata
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Yea but it was written in asian, I can't read no asian alphabets so I used Google Translate and it gave me that translation


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

But if you would have shit on it , it would have translated by itself !


----------



## Februarysn0w (Aug 25, 2015)

lol


----------



## MrMandraque (Aug 25, 2015)

Anyone try test WiiU exploit? (with the "good" syntax)


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

"I want it all"


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> But if you would have shit on it , it would have translated by itself !









u mean like this??????


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 25, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Yes I should also mention that I threw it from the top of a mountain into the deepest part of the lake


Tried it, didn't work, tried it again, didn't work. What firmware is your Ninjhaxxer (aka 3DS) on?


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> u mean like this??????


YEAH ! now press R2 and L2 buttons to boot Xbone games in your 3DS.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Tried it, didn't work, tried it again, didn't work. What firmware is your Ninjhaxxer (aka 3DS) on?


420.666-U
it's an old as dinosaur bones 3DS


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Tried it, didn't work, tried it again, didn't work. What firmware is your Ninjhaxxer (aka 3DS) on?


Somewhere between -1.0 and A-9.0

(got ninja'ed)


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 25, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> YEAH ! now press R2 and L2 buttons to boot Xbone games in your 3DS.


My 3DS has no ZL and ZR, I press L and it boots an Xbox 360 game. Any fix?


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> My 3DS has no ZL and ZR, I press L and it boots an Xbox 360 game. Any fix?


Try it's semen , and it should load fine , with AR codes n stuff


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 25, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> 420.666-U
> it's an old as dinosaur bones 3DS


No wonder. Mine is on 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999*.*99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999*.*999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999*-*999999999999999999999999999999999999999. Any way to downgrade? Like maybe by grading a downward dog stretch?


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> No wonder. Mine is on 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999*.*99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999*.*999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999*-*999999999999999999999999999999999999999. Any way to downgrade? Like maybe by grading a downward dog stretch?


Yep , you need to put salad on it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> YEAH ! now press R2 and L2 buttons to boot Xbone games in your 3DS.








is it normal to get 666 steps when doing this???


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 25, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> Try it's semen , and it should load fine , with AR codes n stuff


I opened up my 3DS, put some white milk in it (couldn't make any semen, sorry) and put it back together. I get error code:
	
	



```
4453: why u give me white milk
```


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> is it normal to get 666 steps when doing this???


Yeah , it's because your 3DS was played by satan once.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> Yeah , it's because your 3DS was played by satan once.


spook


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> I opened up my 3DS, put some white milk in it (couldn't make any semen, sorry) and put it back together. I get error code:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To bypass this error , take your potato and smash your screen with it , should work.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 25, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> is it normal to get 666 steps when doing this???


After playing some Xbox 360 games, mine gave me 69 play coins. Any fix? I want 666 steps too.


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> spook


2sp00ky49.9


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 25, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> To bypass this error , take your potato and smash your screen with it , should work.


Does it work with a french frie? It isn't a potato yet.


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> After playing some Xbox 360 games, mine gave me 69 play coins. Any fix? I want 666 steps too.


Put it on the roof of your house and wait until it rains.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jwiz33 said:


> Does it work with a french frie? It isn't a potato yet.


If you put BBQ sauce on it.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 25, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> Put it on the roof of your house and wait until it rains.


Rain takes way too long to happen, can I spit on it?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> After playing some Xbox 360 games, mine gave me 69 play coins. Any fix? I want 666 steps too.


this time u need to throw it into the ocean


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 25, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> If you put BBQ sauce on it.


Tried it. I got a PS4 game, not an xbone game? HALP?!


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Rain takes way too long to happen, can I spit on it?


Try booting your 3DS on your SNES


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 25, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> this time u need to throw it into the ocean


I tried this, and it gave me ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) steps, not 666. Does it need to be the Atlantic Ocean?


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> I tried this, and it gave me ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) steps, not 666. Does it need to be the Atlantic Ocean?


Nope , go to smealum.net/FrenchFriesHax and it should fix itself thanks to dark magic


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> I tried this, and it gave me ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) steps, not 666. Does it need to be the Atlantic Ocean?


yes. u also need to throw in all ur games


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

"I want it all"


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 25, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> Try booting your 3DS on your SNES


I ran citra on my SNES, didn't work. Then, I taped an SNES (refurbished from GameStop) to the bottom of my 3DS, and blargSNES ran on boot. So I held power to exit, and now it runs lolsnes. fix?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tomato Hentai said:


> yes. u also need to throw in all ur games


All my games are installed as legit CIAs, do I have to uninstall them with FBI?


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> I ran citra on my SNES, didn't work. Then, I taped an SNES (refurbished from GameStop) to the bottom of my 3DS, and blargSNES ran on boot. So I held power to exit, and now it runs lolsnes. fix?


Take your pedophile magazine and wrap your 3DS in it.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> I ran citra on my SNES, didn't work. Then, I taped an SNES (refurbished from GameStop) to the bottom of my 3DS, and blargSNES ran on boot. So I held power to exit, and now it runs lolsnes. fix?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


no, u have to uninstall with RCMP (royal canadian mounted police)


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> no, u have to uninstall with RCMP (royal canadian mounted police)


Or with Pentagon , works best.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 25, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> Take your pedophile magazine and wrap your 3DS in it.


I did that, and now my 3DS youtube app goes to bad sites, similar to the context of the magazine instead of tubehax installer when I try to run youtube to go to tubehax, so I bought cubic ninja, and the ninjas became pervets, jumped out of the screen when I turned on 3d, and ran down the aisles of walmart fix?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> Or with Pentagon , works best.


thank u for the tip


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 25, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> no, u have to uninstall with RCMP (royal canadian mounted police)


I tried it with RCMP, and it says my region isn't Canada. Then it displays an FBI agent hologram out of the 3D lenses


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> thank u for the tip





Jwiz33 said:


> I did that, and now my 3DS youtube app goes to bad sites, similar to the context of the magazine instead of tubehax installer when I try to run youtube to go to tubehax, so I bought cubic ninja, and the ninjas became pervets, jumped out of the screen when I turned on 3d, and ran down the aisles of walmart fix?


Yep , fuck em' ! (litteraly)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> I did that, and now my 3DS youtube app goes to bad sites, similar to the context of the magazine instead of tubehax installer when I try to run youtube to go to tubehax, so I bought cubic ninja, and the ninjas became pervets, jumped out of the screen when I turned on 3d, and ran down the aisles of walmart fix?


microwave it for one minute and 30 seconds


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 25, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> Yep , fuck em' ! (litteraly)


Tutorial?


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

Damn , this thread is so accurate it needs to be sticked.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jwiz33 said:


> Tutorial?


Take your closest wee-wee and proceed doing them a anus in the eye in order to bury your wee-wee in it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The more you know...


----------



## 730 (Aug 25, 2015)

Open up a 6th gen Pokémon game. Get into a Horde Battle. Remove the right border of your 3DS's top half so the 3D slider has its full potential unlocked. Slide the 3D slider to infinity+1. 3DS will crash due to intense resource usage. Then grab a butterfly and let it flap once. The disturbances will ripple outward, changing the flow of the eddy currents in the upper atmosphere. These will cause momentary pockets of higher-pressure air to form, which will act as lenses that deflect incoming cosmic rays, focusing them to strike the 3DS and create an exploit.


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

730 said:


> Open up a 6th gen Pokémon game. Get into a Horde Battle. Remove the right border of your 3DS so the 3D slider has its full potential unlocked. Slide the 3D slider to infinity+1. 3DS will crash due to intense resource usage. Then grab a butterfly and let it flap once. The disturbances will ripple outward, changing the flow of the eddy currents in the upper atmosphere. These will cause momentary pockets of higher-pressure air to form, which will act as lenses that deflect incoming cosmic rays, focusing them to strike the 3DS and create an exploit.


Super accurate.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Aug 25, 2015)

the oras secert base qr codes by making a qr code that confuses the game and makes it crash. so see how the qr code stores the base and modfile it so the base is glitchy so when you go in it it crashes or when you scan the qr code it crashes


----------



## DutchyDutch (Aug 25, 2015)

If you put a SwapMagic disc into your 3ds (XL only) and press up up down down left right left right A B your 3DS crashes! I did this can i haz free games now?


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

This is off-topic but was i the only one that couldn't connect to GBATemp for a moment ?


----------



## DutchyDutch (Aug 25, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> This is off-topic but was i the only one that couldn't connect to GBATemp for a moment ?


Nope I couldn't aswell.


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 25, 2015)

DutchyDutch said:


> Nope I couldn't aswell.


Oh ok. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also i found a new trick , take some bretzel sticks and shove them up your urethra/anus , the legend sez that you will able to play PSVITA games.


----------



## Procyon (Aug 25, 2015)

Tomodachi Life Mii overflow


----------



## Selim873 (Aug 25, 2015)

Have you tried microwaving your 3DS?  Maybe that'll crash it.


----------



## CrystalForce (Aug 25, 2015)

I love this topic.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 25, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> Have you tried microwaving your 3DS?  Maybe that'll crash it.


I tried it, IT CRASHED MY 3DS!!!!11!! CAN THIS BE AN EXPLOIT??1?!!!1


----------



## CrystalForce (Aug 25, 2015)

I have an idea, we should try to get a PSX emulator running and run Crash Bandicoot on it. THAT'LL crash the 3DS.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 25, 2015)

We could dump the waves from the top screen in smea's HBMenu onto an unhacked 3ds. seems legit.


----------



## Selim873 (Aug 26, 2015)

CrystalForce said:


> I have an idea, we should try to get a PSX emulator running and run Crash Bandicoot on it. THAT'LL crash the 3DS.


It's funny because CTRX is actually starting to get somewhere.  :3  Not booting anything at all, but it's getting somewhere.


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 26, 2015)

You gotta make a pizza , take your 3DS , slap it on the pizza , become the best pokémon trainer , eat 2 sausages and the final step , buy 666 666$ of Doritos.

Then , it will open an app that let's you change your 3ds firmware.

Good luck.


----------



## Jayro (Aug 26, 2015)

Nintendo reads these forums, you know that... Right OP? Please don't be so careless, people. I recommend all threads like this be locked, so the "Big N" can't launch pre-emptive patches upon us.


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 26, 2015)

Jayro said:


> Nintendo reads these forums, you know that... Right OP? Please don't be so careless, people. I recommend all threads like this be locked, so the "Big N" can't launch pre-emptive patches upon us.


The thing is that this thread is filled with jokes. LEL


----------



## Jayro (Aug 26, 2015)

Ah. I didn't read the thread, just the OP. And I'm a bit inebriated as well. Goodnight GBATemp.


----------



## Selim873 (Aug 26, 2015)

Nintendo just banned microwaves across the globe to prevent MicroHax.  Dammit.


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 26, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> Nintendo just banned microwaves across the globe to prevent MicroHax.  Dammit.


It had potential. :/


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 26, 2015)

yay you made it to the edge of the forum......so i can now reveal exactly how to exploit your 3DS
all you need to do is rent it out to old perverts to have sex with and keep all the moolah.....there you have 1 exploited 3DS


----------



## Selim873 (Aug 26, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> yay you made it to the edge of the forum......so i can now reveal exactly how to exploit your 3DS
> all you need to do is rent it out to old perverts to have sex with and keep all the moolah.....there you have 1 exploited 3DS


Exploited and emotionally ruined for life.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Selim873 said:


> Exploited and emotionally ruined for life.


hey if people want to exploit stuff they have to be prepared for the consequences


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2015)

I found another uxploit thing, I threw my 3DS off of the balcony of our condo and it crashed. (against the ground)


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 26, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I found another uxploit thing, I threw my 3DS off of the balcony of our condo and it crashed. (against the ground)


Ermahgerd , did it flip ?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> Ermahgerd , did it flip ?


*YE*


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 26, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> *YE*


This means your 3DS is in perm CFW CHWEG , put ggTools on it , it should make you the best Pokémon Trainer (and maybe exploit your 3DS)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> This means your 3DS is in perm CFW CHWEG , put ggTools on it , it should make you the best Pokémon Trainer (and maybe exploit your 3DS)


IT WORKED
I found another exploit by following those steps and flushing the 3DS down the toilet! It installed every game off of the eShop for free!


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 27, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> IT WORKED
> I found another exploit by following those steps and flushing the 3DS down the toilet!


OH SHIT , now take a random 3DS from anywhere (or an emu) take some BBQ sauce , apply it on your 3DS , take Daddy Sakurai and ask him for nerfs , once done take your local shrek , and ask if he his a real ogre , if he says yes you go to DS Profile settings and your 3DS will restart in EtikaNand , make sure the haters are off.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> OH SHIT , now take a random 3DS from anywhere (or an emu) take some BBQ sauce , apply it on your 3DS , take Daddy Sakurai and ask him for nerfs , once done take your local shrek , and ask if he his a real ogre , if he says yes you go to DS Profile settings and your 3DS will restart in EtikaNand , make sure the haters are off.


What happens if the haters are still on?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 27, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> What happens if the haters are still on?


Then haters gonna hate don't worry , 4chan antivirus should clear this up ! : D

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ComeTurismO said:


>


?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> Then haters gonna hate don't worry , 4chan antivirus should clear this up ! : D
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 27, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


>


Makes perfect sense.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> Makes perfect sense.


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 27, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


>


Alright


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> Alright


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 27, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


>


Is this a coordinated attack from Canada ? T-T


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> Is this a coordinated attack from Canada ? T-T


----------



## XeR ッ (Aug 27, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


>


Ok , j'me casse.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 27, 2015)

XeR ッ said:


> Ok , j'me casse.


----------



## Selim873 (Aug 27, 2015)




----------

